# JackieO day 139-udder and how many???



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd like an eval of Jackie's udder as well as how many kids you think are in there...I haven't posted pics lately but am anxious now...I felt her ligaments for the first time today...I think I know what I am feeling.... :whatgoat:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

She looks huge when she is lying down...she carries deep instead of wide I believe!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd say twins or triplets. She does look pretty deep,so 3 is definitely a possibility.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I know nothing, but I'll vote at least twins!! I can't wait to see them. Maybe you'll luck out and have a higher doe ratio than I did


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe twins....could be trips.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

And the udder-what do you think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont judge udders until after they kid they change to much

as to how many -- well seems she should have twins at that size dont know about triplets, depends on their size


----------



## CindyS (Nov 19, 2009)

im going to say triplets!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Im gonna guess twins.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe twins . . . . maybe . . . that is a cute little udder she's got going there. 
I am gonna bet your gonna have kids either really late tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Weeelllllll . . . update us all!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Twin bucklings~they are TOOOOOO cute-will post pics soon!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats!!! :stars: 
Can't wait to see some pics!

-Tina


----------

